# booster un imac



## superpoulet (16 Mai 2004)

Es ce que je peux booster un imac 800Mhz, 512Mo, cg 32Mo, DD 60Go?? Es qu on peux boooster ces machines\???? Si oui koi? Merci de m'aider...


----------



## pluskapoil01 (16 Mai 2004)

Ben La Ram et le Disque Dur


----------



## superpoulet (16 Mai 2004)

Je peux changer la carte graphique??


----------



## nicogala (16 Mai 2004)

Tu peux aussi overclocker le proc, mais pour ça il te faut aller voir du côté de MacBidouille


----------



## Philou309 (16 Mai 2004)

Est-ce que on peut aussi "overloc machin truc" le pros d'un iMac G3?
Si oui comment et ou?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Oui tu peux (je l'ai fait sur mon Imac 350), je suis passé à 400.
C'est une combinaison de résistance (minuscules) qu'il faut modifier.Et il n'y en a qu'une à bouger.Par contre il te faut un fer à souder trés fin.
Pour plusd'info: Macbidouille 
a+


----------



## Philou309 (17 Mai 2004)

Dans le même genre, on peut mettre un combo (lecteur DVD + graveur CD) interne d'un imac 600 mhz (les derniers G3) sur un iMac 350 ou voir même un superdrive?
Si oui, en trouve-t-ton neuf? où?


----------



## nicogala (17 Mai 2004)

Tu peux aussi bien sûr mettre une carte accélératrice qui te le rransformera en G4 1,2Ghz, mais c'est onéreux il me semble et ça demande l'installation d'un ventillateur


----------



## Philou309 (17 Mai 2004)

Je parie que ca coute très très très très cher


----------



## Aurélien (18 Mai 2004)

le svm mac de ce mois ci consacre un dossier sur la possibilité de booster d'anciennes machines (power mac: PCI/G3 beige/G3 bleu/G4 ;powerbook titanium; imac DV) Donc pour ton modèle qui semble être un G4 ? pas de soluce. De tout manière l'intérêt de ce dossier se situait plus pour les possesseurs de power mac car pour le powerbook et l'imac il s'agissait juste d'un upgrade de RAM et DD.


----------



## nicogala (18 Mai 2004)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Je parie que ca coute très très très très cher


Je viens de voir sur le site de Sonnet, que l'upgrade d'un iMac 266 ou 333Mhz en 600Mhz+Firewire coûte 350


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir sur le site de Sonnet, que l'upgrade d'un iMac 266 ou 333Mhz en 600Mhz+Firewire coûte 350



Et chez FastMac, il y a des cartes G4 500 pour iMac, dans ces prix-là aussi.


Mais rien pour les imacs plus rapides et plus récents.


----------

